# Hinze Dam - new years day



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

i have decided to run up the dam early tomorrow morning, 
is anyone interested in meeting up for a fish?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Ben,

I'm interested in another afternoon popper session. I'm tied up Thursday but should be able to squeeze something in before then given enough notice.

BTW did you get my PM reply


----------

